# Husqvarna 10530SBE: Carburetor cleaning



## usawsn (Dec 3, 2020)

I have a Husqvarna 10530SBE snowblower. Could someone help pointing me to the best video to show the process of carburetor cleaning for this model? Thanks.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF usawsn









The one above is from "Donyboy73". He's very good and has a number of great videos on youtube covering a wide range of small engine and equipment repairs.

or take your choice - - > youtube tecumseh carb cleaning donyboy73 at DuckDuckGo


.


----------



## usawsn (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank you two for the reply. Very appreciated.


----------



## usawsn (Dec 3, 2020)

Another question: does this machine take synthetic oil? I saw so many talks about synthetic oi, wonder if I should switch to that.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

I use mobile1 full synthetic 5w30, but I replaced the original engine on my 10530SBE with a new HMSK100, so the engine has only had full synthetic. If you have been using conventional oil for the engines entire life, I would stick to that. Switching could cause oil seals to leak. As far as I know the old engine on mine used the Husqvarna Snowblower oil. I don't know if that stuff is conventional, synthetic, or maybe a blend.

Just change the oil every year and use 5w30. Really won't matter what brand you use.


----------



## Rob A (12 mo ago)

Hi I see we have the same snowblower, and I’m looking for a replacement ignition key. I have no idea what the part number is or what it even looks like. Can u help please


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Rob A said:


> Hi I see we have the same snowblower, and I’m looking for a replacement ignition key. I have no idea what the part number is or what it even looks like. Can u help please


The ignition key is quite generic. You can find them at Lowes or Home Depot stores in the US, plus my local Husqvarna dealer has them hanging on the wall in card packs.

Amazon sells them:








Amazon.com: Husqvarna OEM Ignition Key 532443059 Fits ST224P : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: Husqvarna OEM Ignition Key 532443059 Fits ST224P : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





I saw your similar question in the maintenance forum. For stuff that's a serious tangent from the original thread theme, don't be afraid to start a new thread here as you did there, with the question and the model number in the title. Tagging it ono another thread like this one risks it getting lost.

and... Welcome to Snowblowerforum!


----------



## distrbd (Dec 8, 2021)

Rob A said:


> Hi I see we have the same snowblower, and I’m looking for a replacement ignition key. I have no idea what the part number is or what it even looks like. Can u help please


Do you remove the ignition key when you shut down the blower? I don't know if we're supposed to do that but I always leave mine in the ignition slot, I feel it's safer..


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

distrbd said:


> Do you remove the ignition key when you shut down the blower? I don't know if we're supposed to do that but I always leave mine in the ignition slot, I feel it's safer..


I leave it in there. You can tether it to the machine if you like.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Rob A said:


> Hi I see we have the same snowblower, and I’m looking for a replacement ignition key. I have no idea what the part number is or what it even looks like. Can u help please


Rob, welcome to SBF, glad to have you aboard.

If you haven't found your answer yet please start a new thread, lest all mixed info become a jumble.

Thanks.


----------

